# Sergio Martinez wants GGG



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxing/sergio-martinez-says-ll-duck-no-one-including-181859849.html



> Sergio Martinez has always fought all comers. And even though he's injured and unlikely to fight until sometime in early 2014, the WBC middleweight champion is still willing to do so.
> 
> After Gennady Golovkin's sensational knockout victory over Matthew Macklin on Saturday in Mashantucket, Conn., Martinez promoter Lou DiBella said he wasn't eager to put the star of his stable in with Golovkin.
> 
> ...











I think this is the wrong time in his career to take this fight. But major props to Sergio who's always been willing to fight the best


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

I am worried about Sergio's health after this fight. :// 

GGG knocks him out in round 4 or 5.


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

Honestly, he's done enough for fans. It's a shame to see him go, but that's life. You're only young for a moment. His time is up. He'll never be the same Martinez that we were used to seeing.

I don't want to see him get the beating of a lifetime against GGG.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I think sergio might win if the murray fight was just a blip


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ROACH said:


> Honestly, he's done enough for fans. It's a shame to see him go, but that's life. You're only young for a moment. His time is up. He'll never be the same Martinez that we were used to seeing.
> 
> I don't want to see him get the beating of a lifetime against GGG.


I agree. He should let the Murray fight be his farewell fight in front of all his fans in Argentina and leave the game


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Props to Sergio. This might be a changing of the guard/toch-passing...But if Sergio were to pull out another victory, it would be one that might propel him into inclusion on a list of Top 20 all-time middleweights.


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree. He should let the Murray fight be his farewell fight in front of all his fans in Argentina and leave the game


Hook me up with a "Thanks"


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Great stuff if Sergio is being truthful. Bad fight for him at this stage of his career I think, timing wise, just because he really did look past it last time out against Murray. I really hope it was just becasue of the injuries that have been building up over the last few years, and not a steady decline, because I do think that a prime Sergio, circa 2010 would have beaten Golvokin. It has all the trademarks of a torch passing kind of fight, but its a great match for the division, and one which would either confirm Golovkin as the beat fighter at 160 by a mile, or reaffirm Sergio's greatness, which has been questioned for a while now.

Think id want Sexy to take a tuneup fight before getting in with Golvokin though, its just commons sense.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ROACH said:


> Hook me up with a "Thanks"


:lol: you're welcome


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: you're welcome


No prob. You need one?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

ROACH said:


> Honestly, he's done enough for fans. It's a shame to see him go, but that's life. You're only young for a moment. His time is up. He'll never be the same Martinez that we were used to seeing.
> 
> I don't want to see him get the beating of a lifetime against GGG.


Sergio doesn't owe us the fight or anything, but passing the torch has been a right of passage ever since modern boxing has begun. We've seen a once top class champion beaten by the young up and comers countless times in order to bring in the new generation. I want to see Golvokin get his shot, and he deserves it. Sergio's not been a guy to duck anyone either, this fight would be a great note to end his career on if he wins, and even if he loses, the fans will respect him for giving the next star his opportunity, and he can retire knowing that he was beaten by the best out there


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ROACH said:


> No prob. You need one?


why not :yep


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Martinez will lose. GGG is a bad dude. Martinez was as well, was being the key word.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Martinez is a true champ. Props!


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Sergio doesn't owe us the fight or anything, but passing the torch has been a right of passage ever since modern boxing has begun. We've seen a once top class champion beaten by the young up and comers countless times in order to bring in the new generation. I want to see Golvokin get his shot, and he deserves it. Sergio's not been a guy to duck anyone either, this fight would be a great note to end his career on if he wins, and even if he loses, the fans will respect him for giving the next star his opportunity, and he can retire knowing that he was beaten by the best out there


Completely agree with all of this. The main reason we have the two biggest draws in the sport today is because a past-best Oscar gave them both the opportunity. Obviously Martinez is nowhere near the draw that Oscar was, but giving the next generation a chance is something that always benefits the sport.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Good lad


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

Sergio has serious balls. He's a true champ but he'll get viciously clobbered if this fight happens (something tells me DiBella will do everything to stop it).


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

I dont doubt that Martinez doesnt duck anyone not sure about his promoter though, this fight would be good in a way but bad in another i mean it would be nice to see Martinez pass the torch to GGG but i dont want to see Martinez ending up taking a beating or getting knocked the fuck out which would be the most likely scenario. A scenario that i wouldnt mind seeing cause i think Sergio has done enough to deserve it would be him making one last defense of his title in Argentina against some solid contender but someone he could beat and then call it a day and retire as a champion.

Then i would like to see him enjoy life and be happy with his friends and family and someday he will get a call from Canastota to join his fellow Argentinian greats and other greats in the Hall Of Fame.Not all boxers stories need to end up badly for them and hopefully this is one case where it all goes well for the great champion from Argentina.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Sergio should fight him.

Cant say he shouldn't have to fight hi because he is past it. He's number one in the division. If he wants to remain there then he should fight GGG, if not then he should retire.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

The best thing that could happen is Sergio getting KO'd also, that way GGG would really make a name for himself, we need more future stars coming to the fore to make things interesting.

You dont get them mainstream by having the generation before them retire without passing on the torch.


----------



## FrankinDallas (May 19, 2013)

Sergio knows he has only 1 more fight left in his body....assuming GGG takes another fight and continues to
build up his legend, then Sergio can go in there, make a mound of money, and retire to supermodels and free drinks
the rest of his life.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

It was either this fight or retirement.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I think this should me another mega event in argentina


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

Would be a great fight for the mw division.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Major props to Sexy Sergio. This would be a very dangerous fight for him to take but if he would pull off the win, it would be EPIC.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I do not want to see this fight :sad2
Martinez hasn't got it anymore, he deserves a good send off with some easy pay checks and then bounce out, ready for the Hall of Fame. 
If Golovkin wants the winner of the Murray-Martinez fight, then he's looking at Murray, but Murray doesn't exactly seem like he REALLY wants Golovkin.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, if Martinez pulled off a decision victory that would be phenomenal.


----------



## Stylez (Jun 6, 2013)

If Martinez can get over the injuries and at least be the fighter he was against Chavez, he can beat Golovkin. Styles make fights. Macklin built himself up as a come forward fighter. Only recently has he tried to box more. Obviously, coming forward against Golovkin is suicide unless you have a granite chin. Macklin tried to fight off the back foot and that simply isn't his strong suit. Martinez has a lot better movement, and is used to fighting off the back foot. That's where he excels. He looked terrible in his last fight, but that could be because of the injuries. I say he should take a tuneup fight. If he feels good and performs well, he should definitely take on Golovkin and he can win. Golovkin is an excellent fighter but he's not the second coming of Sugar Ray Robinson or anything.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lads i really am surprised at some of you not wanting this fight tbh. I know a lot of you are probably Sergio fans, and ive been a big fan of the sexy one myself for going on five years now, but we're boxing fans first and foremost. A GGG-Sergio fight is a natural fight and great for the sport, as ive said before a changing of the guard is a core element of boxing. And since its looking increasing likely that Golovkin is going to be the future of the division, would you rather his reign and legitimacy questioned be constantly with questions like would he have beaten Martinez, why did he never get his shot at him, is he the bonafide champ etc? Golovkin wants it, Sergio seems to want, its the next up and coming star versus the proven champion and best middleweight of recent years, whats not to like? Its a great opportunity not just for GGG, but for Martinez,even if its coming at the wrong time for him in career. Winning this fight for him would be the shit legends are made of. Shame on you all if you dont want this one:bart


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

It's not that people don't want Martinez to pass the torch. GGG deserves the fight. There is no doubt about that. It's just that everyone can see the outcome in advance, and it's a beatdown for Sergio. He just doesn't have it anymore. He should retire.

I'd rather Sergio retire than fight GGG. At the same time, I'd rather Sergio retire than hold the belt hostage, but if he can fight just one more time, it might as well be against a guy that he can beat in his home place of Argentina.

GGG should concentrate on getting a big fight with Chavez. He can start by brutally knocking out Quillen for suggesting I should pay PPV for that bullshit.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Who doesn't want to see #1 vs #2? I'm not sure if it'll be a fair reflection on Martinez' true ability though.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

ROACH said:


> It's not that people don't want Martinez to pass the torch. GGG deserves the fight. There is no doubt about that. It's just that everyone can see the outcome in advance, and it's a beatdown for Sergio. He just doesn't have it anymore. He should retire.
> 
> I'd rather Sergio retire than fight GGG. At the same time, I'd rather Sergio retire than hold the belt hostage, but if he can fight just one more time, it might as well be against a guy that he can beat in his home place of Argentina.
> 
> GGG should concentrate on getting a big fight with Chavez. He can start by brutally knocking out Quillen for suggesting I should pay PPV for that bullshit.


You guys are letting your liking for Sergio getting in the way of whats good for boxing fans and whats good for the sport though. Its not necessarily a beatdown for Martinez, Golovkin hasnt fought anyone as good as him yet, we don't know if Sergio really is well past his best or if its just the injuries he's been suffering. We also dont know quite how good GGG is yet, we know he's very good, but is he great? And why should he fight a no name in Argentina, when he could potentially make a lot more money for a Golovkin fight, and bow out against a far superior fighter in a big matchup. If everyone thought like that, and was afraid to see their fighter take a beating because they were a bit past it, or they were fighting a beast, there would never have been fights such as Lewis-Vitali, Ali-Foreman, Leonard-Hagler, Duran-Leonard 2, Liston-Ali, Spinks-Tyson, Pavlik-Hopkins, Mosley-Margarito, Barkley-Duran etc


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

My respect for Martinez continues to grow. I'm glad I was able to shake the man's hand. 

Due to the fact that he has never ducked an opponent, I think he deserves a trial run fight in the beginning of 2014. If he looks like the Martinez of old, take the GGG fight. If he looks like an old Martinez, there's no need. The torch, at least in the minds of most fans, will have already been passed.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chatty said:


> The best thing that could happen is Sergio getting KO'd also, that way GGG would really make a name for himself, we need more future stars coming to the fore to make things interesting.
> 
> You dont get them mainstream by having the generation before them retire without passing on the torch.


but..but..this is Sergio man, i don't wanna see the guy I pulled for for so long go in against a beast like GGG now hes past it, I know I should want this fight but deep down I don't, these are two of my favourite fighters in the game, it would be like watching your kids fight



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I do not want to see this fight :sad2
> Martinez hasn't got it anymore, he deserves a good send off with some easy pay checks and then bounce out, ready for the Hall of Fame.
> If Golovkin wants the winner of the Murray-Martinez fight, then he's looking at Murray, but Murray doesn't exactly seem like he REALLY wants Golovkin.


same, Martinez should have one send off then retire, or just retire now, then GGG can clean up the rest of the division


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Sergio can make a lot of money fighting GGG, more than with quillin, geale or anyone else...


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Martinez believes he'll best golovkin obviously. He's super confident and has beaten early everyone put in front of him.

He's fought long and hard to work his way to the top spot and he isn't gonna let someone take it without a fight.

I think golovkin will be a slight favourite but surely everyone will be pumped for this fight.


----------



## Delroc (May 23, 2013)

Thats right, Maravilla dont play the fuck around. Triple G better know his role and stay away from the real motherfucking undisputed middleweight champ if he knows whats good for him. Let the Maravilla from Chavez show up and we got a fucking scrap.


----------



## cip motown boxing (Jun 5, 2013)

im not surprised sergio wants the fight. he always for the most part takes on all comers. the only fight i didnt like of his was the barker fight, but he was a bad mofo an im sure alot fighters avoided him. at this point of his career im sure GGG beats him


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

I like Martinez a lot, it always made me cringe to see him get hit in the face, trying to be all slick with his hands down. It worked most of the time, but not all the time. That was against guys like Barker, Macklin, Murray. Put Golovkin in there and its enough to make you really worried. Nonetheless, I'm glad to see that he's up for it, even if his promoter clearly wants nothing of it. Hopefully this fight comes off.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Major props to Martinez if this fight actually happens, as a Golovkin fan i still think it would be great if Martinez turned back the clock and won.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Delroc said:


> Thats right, Maravilla dont play the fuck around. Triple G better know his role and stay away from the real motherfucking undisputed middleweight champ if he knows whats good for him. Let the Maravilla from Chavez show up and we got a fucking scrap.


:deal


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

OK, the performance wasn't great, far from it, but aside from that, a victory at home for the first time in like 13 years against a Brit, with many of the spectators strongly believing the Falklands are theirs, (they had a band playing beforehand, and some of the lyrics to their song were like: 'Maggie, Maggie, give us our Malvinas back!') it's an almost perfect way to bow out. I really hope he sees it this way too, though boxing is littered with great fighters who went on too long. Hopefully he does what Lennox did and take the hint


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

From Russia said:


> I think Sergio can make a lot of money fighting GGG, more than with quillin, geale or anyone else...


How times have changed...


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> How times have changed...


Indeed. GGG has been successfully built into a star-in-the-making by HBO. He's a fight with Chavez Jr. or Sergio away from becoming a full-fledged star.

Meanwhile, barely anyone outside of Australia knows who the hell Geale is, and barely anyone outside of Brooklyn knows who Quillin is (I guess that's the price you pay when you settle into fighting on Danny Garcia undercards against equally anonymous opponents indefinitely.)

The only way Sergio can make more money than fighting Golovkin is by fighting Chavez Jr. again.

I personally think Sergio is faded to the point both Jr. and Golovkin wreck him now. It's really just a question of whether he wants to have more money, but hurt his legacy more (which would be the case in a rematch loss at Jr.'s hands), or have a little less money but hurt his legacy less (people wouldn't hold a loss to Golovkin against him too much.)


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

I dont wanna see this martinez has done enough and needs to retire.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol: This thread just shows the consensus love for Martinez, and his beauty. Boxing fans urging a fighter to basically duck an opponent. It's shameful but I kinda feel the same way tbh


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

of course he does he may look like zoolander but dude is a fighter through and through shame his knees are done, dibella should arrange for sergio to get a transplant of andy lee's knees he would have a better use for them then andy


----------



## Stylez (Jun 6, 2013)

Post Box said:


> :lol: This thread just shows the consensus love for Martinez, and his beauty. Boxing fans urging a fighter to basically duck an opponent. It's shameful but I kinda feel the same way tbh


It's disgraceful and shows the short attention span of many fans. Martinez is the champ. He's expected to take on the top challengers. Golovkin is a top challenger. Martinez has the talent and skillset to win this fight.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

bhopheadbut said:


> of course he does he may look like zoolander but dude is a fighter through and through shame his knees are done, dibella should arrange for sergio to get a transplant of andy lee's knees he would have a better use for them then andy


:lol: Why Andy Lee's legs of all boxers?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Sergio is awesome, got the mentality of the old school fighters


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Sergio a G.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Think id want Sexy to take a tuneup fight before getting in with Golvokin though, its just commons sense.


Tune ups are not for champions. Every fight and every single opponent should be a threat to his throne. That is the responsibility of holding such a highly regarded title.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Tune ups are not for champions. Every fight and every single opponent should be a threat to his throne. That is the responsibility of holding such a highly regarded title.


says who? I can name plenty of champions and atgs who fought tune ups.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

I love GGG but I would hope Martinez wins or at least loses honorably and hopefully without too much punishment if this were to go ahead.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Martinez got stunned and nearly knocked out by Murray and Chavez

I would worry for him against GGG


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Stylez said:


> It's disgraceful and shows the short attention span of many fans. Martinez is the champ. He's expected to take on the top challengers. Golovkin is a top challenger. Martinez has the talent and skillset to win this fight.


You crazy? He's going to get destroyed. Maravilla doesn't even have the legs to get on his bike, if he's hurt. Easy work for GGG.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

ROACH said:


> Hook me up with a "Thanks"


ROACH, tell us what you think being thanked achieves?


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

If Floyd beats Canelo, I would think that a Floyd/Sergio fight at 154 would be on the cards.

Until and unless that is ruled out, I would expect that Sergio will avoid GGG like the plague.


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

GGG is the greatest fighter of all time, and he hasnt even fought anyone yet. this guy is the GOAT.


----------



## DonBoxer (Jun 6, 2012)

Fair play to him, a true worrier.

I am not sure i am looking forward to seeing it Sergio could get really hurt here if he tries to worrier on in the fight.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

J.R. said:


> *Tune ups are not for champions. *Every fight and every single opponent should be a threat to his throne. That is the responsibility of holding such a highly regarded title.


Yes they are, I could name countless tuneups a champ took before a huge fight. And considering the length of the layoff that Sexy will have gone through after he comes back from injury, he deserves a tuneup before taking one of the hardest fights of his career. It would be incredibly stupid if he was to fight an animal like GGG with no fight before that.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

I do want to see the fight. I want the torch to be passed. However, I do feel sorry for Martinez, he will probably KTFO...


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I would love to see this fight. Why not make it? Atleast Martinez won't stand in front of GGG and actually use some movement. I don't think it will be a walk over as many here seem to think.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Delroc said:


> Thats right, Maravilla dont play the fuck around. Triple G better know his role and stay away from the real motherfucking undisputed middleweight champ if he knows whats good for him. Let the Maravilla from Chavez show up and we got a fucking scrap.


:ibutt


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

He's the champion he should retire, change weight classes or fight GGG. Big Martinez fan, and think he would be in some trouble against GGG the way he looked against Murray. But if he's the champ, you only have a few choices. I wouldn't mind a tuneup since he's had a long time off, but that may work against him if he's on his last legs.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxing/sergio-martinez-says-ll-duck-no-one-including-181859849.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he also wants a baby


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> he also wants a baby


Is the guy on the right Margarito? It sure looks like him.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Mr. Satan said:


> Is the guy on the right Margarito? It sure looks like him.


yep


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

Everything must come to an end.. However, I would be totally pumped for this fight!
I could see Martinez beating GGG though.. WAR GGG!


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> he also wants a baby


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Sexy Sergio! He ain't gonna win though, he'll take a pasting. Sadly looks past his best.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

People are mad saying they dont want to see this fight. Im a big fan of Martinez and think he will get beat by Golovkin but would happen if GGG waled onto one of Sexy's big shots. We havent seen him take a big fuckin shot yet. To be the man you have to beat the man.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

in an interview Abel Sanchez said, that Sergio wants to fight GGG in Autumn 2014, lol, if Abel is right, this fight will never happen.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

From Russia said:


> in an interview Abel Sanchez said, that Sergio wants to fight GGG in Autumn 2014, lol, if Abel is right, this fight will never happen.


yeah, how dare the 40 year old man coming off a knee surgery and a year layoff want a tuneup :-(


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, how dare the 40 year old man coming off a knee surgery and a year layoff want a tuneup :-(


I already said that he SHOULD take a tuneup fight, but dont forget that he is getting older. If his injury is so bad and will take so much time to heal, he shoud just retire...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

From Russia said:


> I already said that he SHOULD take a tuneup fight, but dont forget that he is getting older. If his injury is so bad and will take so much time to heal, he shoud just retire...


That's what I prefer really. He should retire


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Judging by Sergio's last few fights, I think I would have to favour GGG at this point. Like has been said, good on Martinez though.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sergio carries his balls in a wheelbarrow. Unfortunately, it'll be his downfall. GGG is become death, destroyer of worlds.

I don't believe anyone in particular took anything out of Martinez, he's just been competing at the very top level at an advanced age, against bigger guys than himself and with some pretty serious injuries. He'll get a lot more credit and respect a few years down the line. But like I said before, a win over GGG cements his hall of fame status and possibly as the greatest middleweight of the current era.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> he also wants a baby


Sergio turned Margarito....smdh


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


>


Awwww...

They make a nice couple, don't they? :lol:


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Awwww...
> 
> They make a nice couple, don't they? :lol:


It's like an ad for advocacy groups in support of gay marriage and adoption.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sergio looking gay as hell in that photo with Margarito


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Sergio looking gay as hell in that photo with Margarito


I agree. They both looking queer as all hell. Make a good couple, but I'd have to say Margs is the top since he won the fight :lol:.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder which one is the top....




:stonk


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Its usually the "skilled old lion" vs "determined talented youth" kinda fights that always have intrigue to them. Sergio takes this it'll be great for boxing and huge payoff if he wins. Fun seeing if the veteran can outsmart the young guy or if the youth is too fast/active. Love these kinda fights gonna be a great fight. Getting a bit too excited here fight isnt annouced but hopefully it will be.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

What a G.

I think Martinez might be done and the fighter we raved about is gone, but if he has anything left, this might be the kind of fight that motivates him and brings out the beast within.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> It's like an ad for advocacy groups in support of gay marriage and adoption.


:rofl


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Sure he does.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

I think Martinez from a couple of years ago destroys GGG though


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> I think Martinez from a couple of years ago destroys GGG though


No one destroys GGG! The Martinez of a couple of years ago had problems with a green Darren Barker and Probably lost to Kermit Cintrón! Macklin may have pushed him to a SD if he had hung on for 3 more mins too! Im a Martinez fan, great fighter and a good guy but Murray beat him.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

No, he didn't _probably lose_ to Kermit Cintron you idiot. He knocked him out.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Copernicus said:


> No one destroys GGG! The Martinez of a couple of years ago had problems with a green Darren Barker and Probably lost to Kermit Cintrón! Macklin may have pushed him to a SD if he had hung on for 3 more mins too! Im a Martinez fan, great fighter and a good guy but Murray beat him.


Were you born stupid or did you become like that after the traumatic experience of walking into your father eating out your sisters asshole?

Martinez from a few years back isn't the one who fought barker but regardless he busted barkers ear drums, knocked out cintron. "probably lost to cintron..." Why would you make up lies to make another man who doesn't know of your existence make look good? Do you want to perform fellatio on him?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Gunner said:


> No, he didn't _probably lose_ to Kermit Cintron you idiot. He knocked him out.


Fact! And id consider that one of the biggest rpobberys in the history of boxing, no exaggeration. Not only did they rob him of a knockout, believing Cintron when he said the knockout punch was a headbuttatsch, but they also fucked up the scoring big time. You could give Cintron, two maybe three rounds if you're generous, and the spastics who judged the fight managed to come up with a draw. Anyone who says otherwise is an idiot or didnt watch the fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> No one destroys GGG! The Martinez of a couple of years ago had problems with a green Darren Barker and Probably lost to Kermit Cintrón! Macklin may have pushed him to a SD if he had hung on for 3 more mins too! Im a Martinez fan, great fighter and a good guy but Murray beat him.


:roflatsch


----------

